# A VERY photogenic baby = )



## souljourney

She was such a joy to photograph.  Such a laid back baby and a mama that was obviously head over heels for her.

C&C welcome (and encouraged, please!)

#1






#2





0

#3





#4


----------



## bellacat

#2 is my favorite. Very cute baby.

#3 I can see framed in the baby's room

well done :sillysmi:


----------



## souljourney

Thank you so much!


----------



## Antarctican

#3 is the standout for me...beautiful!


----------



## NJMAN

You captured the eyes very well in #2.  Tack sharp!  #1 is a little too bright and saturated for me. But #3 and #4 are great.  Interesting treatment on those.  Nice job. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## souljourney

Thanks so much for the comments, it really means alot!  I have been working my butt off trying to teach myself how to digitally enhance my photos and I feel like I'm starting to get it a little bit. :blushing:


----------



## Christina

souljourney said:


> Thanks so much for the comments, it really means alot! I have been working my butt off trying to teach myself how to digitally enhance my photos and I feel like I'm starting to get it a little bit. :blushing:


 

and i would say that your doing very very well.


----------



## souljourney

Wow...thank you, thank you!


----------



## emogirl

#2 is perfect!!!!


----------



## souljourney

Thank you!


----------



## SusieC

Great session.  Mom should have gone crazy ordering photos!  I agree that #3 is one to be framed.  Not to take away from the others!  All beautiful.


----------



## Irwin Nursoo

Great Photos. How hard was it to work with the baby ? I never shot babies and I was wondering how much patience I would need.


----------



## tirediron

After nine years, I expect an answer is somewhat unlikely....


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> After nine years, I expect an answer is somewhat unlikely....


Wait a few more years and maybe the baby will be old enough to join the forum.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Good point!


----------



## FrameSmile

Nice shots.  I really love #2 but  I'd recommend photoshopping out the reflection in the eyes.  Particular her left eye, detracts from the photo a bit.


----------



## twocolor

Irwin Nursoo said:


> Great Photos. How hard was it to work with the baby ? I never shot babies and I was wondering how much patience I would need.



I have to say I chuckled a little when I read this!  Shooting babies takes more patience than any other form of photography IMHO.  You don't "pose a baby" you just capture what the baby is doing!  I have specialized in newborn and baby photography for the last 8 years, and it is NOT for the faint of heart!


----------



## twocolor

For what it's worth 9+ years later lol I'm actually not in love with the processing on any of them.  #2 is my favorite, but there is some over saturation going on here lol! Hot spots on the shoe shots.  I'm assuming after 9 years, your work has grown leaps and bounds as has all of ours, I'd love to see a recent shoot if you're still at it!


----------



## Peeb

realizing this is a long-lost thread, but am I the only one tempted to clone out some of the drool?

I know it's natural, but ...


----------



## ShahidRoy

So cute photo. Great shot. Thanks for sharing. 

Regards,
Asad Farooq Photography


----------

